# Mishawaka Fall 2014: September 27



## TylerBrodzinski (Jul 21, 2014)

Indiana competitions!

Delegate: Kit Clement

Organizer: Tyler Brodzinski

Website: http://koii.cubingusa.com/mishawakafall2014/index.php

WCA Link: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MishawakaFall2014

Sponsor: thecubicle link to their website here: thecubicle.us

Events:
2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve - Soft Cutoff: 1:40, Hard Cutoff: 2:30
Pyraminx
Rubik's Clock - Soft Cutoff: 0:45, Hard Cutoff: 1:15
Skewb - Soft Cutoff: 0:45, Hard Cutoff: 1:00

Tentative events:
3x3 OH - Soft Cutoff: 1:00, Hard Cutoff: 1:30 (OH is priority over Square One)
Square One - Soft Cutoff: 1:30, Hard Cutoff: 2:00

Cost: 9$ fee with 1$ per event. Tentative events are free.

Lunch: Pizza and Drinks. $1.50 per slice, 1$ bottled soda, 1$ bottled water. (Coke, Diet Coke, Mountain Dew, Ice Mountain Water)

NO WALK-INS!


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 21, 2014)

My Goals:

2x2: Sub-2.8 average, sub-2 single
3x3: Make Finals
4x4: Who even cares?
Pyra: Sub-10, maybe?
Clock: Sub-3x3
Skewb: Podium, hopefully lolscramble
OH: Sub-20 if I actually practice
Square-1: Sub-25 average, sub-20 single

Please be Square-1, please time.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> Please be Square-1, please time.



I'd say it's somewhat likely, but it will really depend on the help we get and how many people are there - I wanted to make sure Tyler would be fine for his first competition.  Looking forward to this!


----------



## lunchmaster (Jul 28, 2014)

More Indiana comps yaaay!


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 11, 2014)

I am coming. Events list is super awesome.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 11, 2014)

Mountain Dew? Sold.


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I am coming. Events list is super awesome.



not for most people, but it's perfect for us


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> not for most people, but it's perfect for us



Perfect for me, too.

But I can't make it. Not in the mood to go to a comp again anyway


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 12, 2014)

Where is the registration link? this comp is pretty far away for me, it's gonna take some planning.

Edit - nevemind found it, registered.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 12, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Where is the registration link? this comp is pretty far away for me, it's gonna take some planning.



Not sure why you didn't click on the link in the OP... But here it is


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 12, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Perfect for me, too.
> 
> But I can't make it. Not in the mood to go to a comp again anyway



WHAT!? D:
I finally decide that this will be my "get back into cubing competition", and you won't be there? It's alright I guess.. I'll beat my 2x2 average just for you Rami!! Haha, but in all seriousness I really hope I beat that average...


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

This may sound stupid, but what is the difference between hard and soft cutoff?


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 17, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> This may sound stupid, but what is the difference between hard and soft cutoff?



For soft cutoff, one of your first two solves has to be under that time, or else you don't get to finish the average. 
For hard cutoff, once you surpass that time limit your solve will be stopped.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 17, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> For hard cutoff, once you surpass that time limit your solve will be stopped.



To me this used to seem like a mean thing to do, but now I understand that some people will take forever and a half to finish a solve.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 23, 2014)

Reminder: Registration closes tomorrow night at 8PM EST. Please be sure to register if you plan on going, as walk-ins will not be accepted on the day of the competition.


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 24, 2014)

GOALS(Because I haven't practiced in a while..):
2x2: sub-5 average, sub-3 single, make it to round 2
3x3: sub 20 average, sub 16 single(high hopes for that)
4x4: sub1min average(it has been done before at home!), sub 57 single
skewb: To honestly just make the soft cutoff so I can finish the average.. haha


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Goals for this comp (3x3 goal is probably not gonna happen)
2x2 - 5 or 6 avg. (if my dayan comes in time lol)
3x3 - sub-19 avg. 15 or less single
4x4 - first solve under 1:40, after that all I want is no pops/explosions
skewb - sub 20 avg, I really don't have high expectations for skewb so i will be happy with what I get
pyra - 10 or 11 sec avg
3x3 OH - make the soft cut-off so I can finish avg


----------



## Mikel (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks like I can't go. I'm sorry Mr. Welch, this time I'll have to Mishawaka.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 25, 2014)

Mikel said:


> It looks like I can't go. I'm sorry Mr. Welch, this time I'll have to Mishawaka.



:'( <3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: sub 2.5 average
3x3: sub 10 average
Clock: get a PB so that my streak lives on.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2014)

Goals: 2x2- sub 2 average
3x3- sub 9 average, sub 7.5 single
Skewb: sub 4 average, win?


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2014)

Goals:
3x3: sub 8.5 average(s), 6.xx single
2x2: sub 2.5 average
skewb: low-mid 4 average (don't fail again)
Pyra: more WR pls


----------



## Mikel (Sep 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 2.5 average
> 3x3: sub 10 average
> Clock: get a PB so that my streak lives on.



Are these your 2012 goals?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Are these your 2012 goals?



nahhh. those are current.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 26, 2014)

I wish I could go to this one, but unfortunately my dad doesn't want to drive me, and that's really my only means of getting to these.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 26, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> I wish I could go to this one, but unfortunately my dad doesn't want to drive me, and that's really my only means of getting to these.



I would try to convince your dad to take you. Cubing competitions are fun.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I would try to convince your dad to take you. Cubing competitions are fun.



Oh trust me, I've tried. And I would absolutely love to go. But it's tough getting up at 6:00 in the morning to be there on time on a Saturday (for him at least), and there's always the price of gas and stuff. I don't think I'm quite good enough yet for him to consider it really worth it to take me to a lot of these.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 26, 2014)

Cubes I'm selling at this competition: 

Black FangCun with Dayan hardware - $10
Black Shengshou full-size 7x7 - $25
white Lanlan skewb (florian modded with torpedoes) - $8
Black YJ Chilong - $5
White YJ Shensu 4x4 - $5
Cyclone Boys Stickerless - $5
2 year old Black Lubix Zhanchi - $10
Black YJ Sulong - $5
White Lanlan 2x2 -$4
Black Maru 2x2 - $4
Black Shengshou 2x2 (old style) - $4
Black Florian modded QJ skewb - $4
big Black QJ 4x4 - $4
White Florian Modded Shengshou 5x5 with fitted stickers - $30
miracle sphere - $4
magic - free if you sing to me


please send me a message or reply to this if you are interested, i will not bring these unless people ask for them


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 2.5 average
> 3x3: sub 10 average
> Clock: get a PB so that my streak lives on.





kclejeune said:


> Goals: 2x2- sub 2 average
> 3x3- sub 9 average, sub 7.5 single
> Skewb: sub 4 average, win?



 kennan with harder goals than chris


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 26, 2014)

oya i might as well do goals: 

3x3: sub 10 average, sub 8 single, make finals 
2x2: sub 3.5
skewb: low 6 
4x4: sub 41
pyra: sub 6 
OH: sub 19 
square-1: sub 15 
clock: podium


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 26, 2014)

Welp, even though im not going, goals:

Keep 2x2 WR.
Skewb NAR doesn't get harder.
I hope Lucas gets 3x3 single NAR.
I hope chris gets 1.69 avg5.
I hope kennan gets sub2.
I hope Drew gets pyra WR to make up for lost single NAR.
I hope this comp goes well!


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Welp, even though im not going, goals:
> 
> Keep 2x2 WR.
> Skewb NAR doesn't get harder.
> ...



It's going to be kind of tough to keep the 2x2 WR...


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 27, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> It's going to be kind of tough to keep the 2x2 WR...



There have been plenty of comps for lucas or chris (10 at least) and its only been beaten once. We'll see


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 27, 2014)

Rami, you are aware that you no longer hold the world record, correct?


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> There have been plenty of comps for lucas or chris (10 at least) and its only been beaten once. We'll see



I bet you everything I own you will not have the 2x2 WR after this weekend.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 27, 2014)

Is there any way I could register for this late? I just found out I could go.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 27, 2014)

Gettin hyped! Also I will give a ss 2x2 to anyone who will let me borrow a better one for 2x2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 27, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> kennan with harder goals than chris



Yeah I kinda hate cubing.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Yeah I kinda hate cubing.



Awww, why Chris?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 27, 2014)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> magic - free if you sing to me



What if I sing "Magic" by Pilot?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 27, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> Awww, why Chris?



Cuz I suck.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Cuz I suck.



OK, can't tell if serious or trolling. :/


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 27, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> I bet you everything I own you will not have the 2x2 WR after this weekend.



Never mind.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 27, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Cuz I suck.


The good news is that I have discovered that you are 10x more likely to get good times if you go into it with this attitude.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> The good news is that I have discovered that you are 10x more likely to get good times if you go into it with this attitude.



Boom, 2.00 average. Thats sicknasty awesome compared to his goal


----------



## kcl (Sep 27, 2014)

omg my 2x2 average much incredible 
wow


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 28, 2014)

I wanna know the scramble for round 2, second attempt.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I wanna know the scramble for round 2, second attempt.


I don't know the scramble but F R U' R' U R U R' F' R U R' is the inverse of the solution


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 28, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I don't know the scramble but F R U' R' U R U R' F' R *U'* R' is the inverse of the solution



Lucas told me... ftfy


----------



## KevinG (Sep 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Lucas told me... ftfy


Yeah... that scramble is easy


----------



## BrianJ (Sep 28, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Yeah... that scramble is easy



It really was. I got a 1.37 because I had to AUF before and after the CLL.


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Lucas told me... ftfy



Don't think so. It was R U' R' insert.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 28, 2014)

Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/08z19yxhrwsqz53/AABjFAizMHmZM-6jM4qEpfFba?dl=0 (PM me if the link doesn't work, I'll regenerate it)


----------



## Mikel (Sep 28, 2014)

I got a 2.27 trying the 2x2 round 2 scramble 2. I don't know how to predict anything.


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 28, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> GOALS(Because I haven't practiced in a while..):
> 2x2: sub-5 average, sub-3 single, make it to round 2
> 3x3: sub 20 average, sub 16 single(high hopes for that)
> 4x4: sub1min average(it has been done before at home!), sub 57 single
> skewb: To honestly just make the soft cutoff so I can finish the average.. haha



2x2: didn't get the single, but I got the average in the first round. Then totally bombed in the second round(like usual!)
3x3: totally unexpected, but, i beat my old competition avg by 2 whole seconds. And my competition single by 2 seconds as well
4x4: Got both, and it wasn't that hard to do that either haha
skewb: yes. Got a 13.5 single and a 30.38 average

Not bad I'd say


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 28, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: sub 8.5 average(s), 6.xx single
> 2x2: sub 2.5 average
> skewb: low-mid 4 average (don't fail again)
> Pyra: more WR pls


3x3: no, but would have had both without a silly fail in the finals. 8.19 would have been 6.xx but I had to fix a +2 before stopping the timer :/
2x2: ah yis I'm in the midwest 2x2 awesomeness gang. 1,95 average 
Skewb: no. might have done it in first round, but +2d a 3.19 and popped another high 3 on the last turn.
Pyra: no. terrible scrambles.

DYK:

Chris got a haircut?
He looks like Chester?
The Minnesotans woke up late?
Lucas is so good in comp?
But I finally beat him so it's all cool?
I won a comp?
Finally?
The delegate has anger management issues? 
He threw his skewb?
Hard?
6.661?
and 6.661?
R' F2 R U R' F2 R U' R' F2 R?
I tried out the AoLingDong prototype? 
It's absolutely insane and you guys are going to love it?
You have to judge your own +2's?
Because the judges just take your word for it?

that's all I got.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't think so. It was R U' R' insert.



whoops, he lied, i looked at the dropbox


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 29, 2014)

DYK: 
Contigo?
Chris and Kennan don't know who Rush is?
YOU COULD BE GETTING DOWN TO THIS SICK BEAT?
Pinky Rinky?
Have you ever been so Kit that you just...?
We hit Mach 6 going to the comp?
Kennan through a banana out the window on the highway?
Kennan has a slight interest in clock?
Lucas ate almost half a bag of pretzel sticks?
Kennan got 8/8 hot or not ratings?
Someone thought my timer didn't work on the lolscramble?
BJ?
Some people used really bad LanLan skewbs?
Lucas only scrambles Aosu?
My "mom" has had a questionable past?
I was sorta consistent at 3x3?
I still suck?
My clock arrows are bad and they should feel bad?
I didn't get SR clock average?
I went from a 2.7 single to a 1.4 single for my 2x2 PB?
He got that Jorfizle swag?
I'm ok at skewb?
I ate like 12 pieces of gum?
I got a counting 1:46 on 4x4 because of a double DNF?


----------



## lucascube (Sep 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Don't think so. It was R U' R' insert.


Rami misunderstood.


----------



## lucascube (Sep 29, 2014)

Doublepost for DYK's:

Chris did part of his 2x2 first round average bld?
I taught drew how to solve a clock?
King Pyra?
6.661?
PB streaks?
NAR PB streaks?
Dutch pretzels?
The Minnesotans can teleport?
Clock was intense?
I didn't make square-1 cut-off?
Soft was 35?
Drew's pyra stickers are messed up?
Blake Tomas let me use his clock?
He is awesome?
Logan loves the children's play area?
Drew has hops?

I will add more later.


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2014)

DYK...

I got a 1.08?
I beat everybody on that?
It had 11.1111 tps?
I failed sub 2 yet again?
It was so easy?
Lucas got a 2.11 skewb single?
2:11 minutes*
He also got a 23 in 3x3?
Drew won his first comp?
He dosed bj pyra?
The aolingdong is amazing? I +2 in skewb a lot? 
I can sub 10 easily now?
Drew dose gj skewb?
Mason does also?
YEAAH MASON AND DREW WELCOME TO SUB 5 CLUB?
Logan runs like an idiot when Chris stops the timer on his OH solve? I'll link it later.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 29, 2014)

I tried the 2nd round 2x2 again.

I got a 1.41 average  sigh. Why did I have to miss that last solution.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Sep 29, 2014)

lucascube said:


> Doublepost for DYK's:
> 
> Logan loves the children's play area?





kclejeune said:


> Logan runs like an idiot when Chris stops the timer on his OH solve?


It's true, I do.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> The delegate has anger management issues?
> He threw his skewb?



Yeah... not my proudest moment. Although I contend that my anger was managed... outwardly 

At least I don't have any streak to worry about now!


----------



## lucascube (Sep 29, 2014)

Kennan, I actually got 2.11 wr single. The 23 was in 3x3 XD.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 29, 2014)

DYK...

...You're grounded?
...We lied about being late?
...Have you ever just been so Kit that you just...?
...Drew is wat?
...Drew needs to come to more comps?
...I missed 2x2 WR beacuse I'm an idiot?
...Box on head?
...a random 11 OH single saved my PB streak?
...I thought I got a PB in clock before OH?
...This PB streak is getting hard to maintain with event lists these days?
...People like my haircut?
...People think I look like Chester?
...ZBLL FTW?
...I used it official multiple times?
...I had just learned how to recognize the case that skipped on my 11 OH?
...Super modded cubes?
...I am randomly able to Z perm as fast as everyone else finally?
...I filmed an F perm for ages in the car?
...After like 200+ F perms I got .96 but the camera wasn't on?
...Then after even more I got .97?
...But frame count it was 1.01?
...CONTIGO?
...I beat Lucas almost every time racing on tables for 2x2?
...But he kicks my butt officially?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 29, 2014)

Here are some pictures I took at the comp: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/topherolson/sets/72157648117052976/


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 29, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> ..Super modded cubes?



Gotta love the AoLingDong.





Some of you should come to Rice University 2014 ;P


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 29, 2014)

Why aren't the results on wca yet?


----------



## Caff3in3fr33 (Sep 29, 2014)

Would have been there but I thought the competition was a week earlier.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> You have to judge your own +2's?
> Because the judges just take your word for it?


was this with skewb?


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 29, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> Why aren't the results on wca yet?



Because my life is not 100% devoted to cubing sometimes.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 29, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> was this with skewb?



It was worse with skewb, but I noticed it in several events.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> It was worse with skewb, but I noticed it in several events.



im pretty sure I know one person that may have done that(my cousin), I didn't really find out he was judging wrong till the end or else I would have said something to someone to replace him, I think it happened most likely because he was told to ask someone if he had any questions and you are one of the people on his list of people that he would brought over to determine if something was a +2, ill explain to him what a wca delegate is next time and have him ask only the delegate about a +2


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 29, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Because my life is not 100% devoted to cubing sometimes.


not a complaint im just wondering if there was something wrong, all the the other results for comps on the 27th were uploaded and ive been to 2 comps so far so im not really sure about how long it takes


----------



## kcl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> not a complaint im just wondering if there was something wrong, all the the other results for comps on the 27th were uploaded and ive been to 2 comps so far so im not really sure about how long it takes



Anywhere from a day to a week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Because my life is not 100% devoted to cubing sometimes.



(anger management issues)



(please don't throw a skewb at me)


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha, that was not meant to be an angry comment, if anything I'm angry about not being able to do more cubing right now.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 29, 2014)

*breaks 4x4 single pb by 15 seconds (1:05) while practicing... 30 mins later doesn't make
soft cut-off time of 1:40, why me?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Anywhere from a day to a week.



The longest it has taken for a competition I attended was two weeks. Kansas 2012 took two weeks and I know Cubetcha 2013 took a while but I don't quite remember the time.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 30, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Because my life is not 100% devoted to cubing sometimes.



It should be...


----------



## kcl (Oct 1, 2014)

Did anyone happen to find a white aosu with full brights? I can't find mine anywhere.


----------



## TylerBrodzinski (Oct 1, 2014)

I found a half bright weilong v2 57mm but no aosu...


----------

